# Wie komm ich ins Bios?



## Grilgan (6. November 2009)

Hallo,
habe ein Medion MD96420. CPU ist Core2 Duo T5250, das Mainboard ist laut CPU-Z ein MIM 2300. Genaue Angaben siehe SysProfile.

Nun wollt ich mal ins Bios und da ein bisschen rumschnüffeln  , komm aber gar nich rein. 
F2 und F9 sinds nicht. Es sei denn, in diesem BIOS wird nicht einmal Voltage, CPU, QPI oder so erwähnt, und man kann fast nur die Zeit und Bootreihenfolge verändern. 
Hab auch schon vieles anderes probiert -.-

Weiß jmd wie ich reinkomme?

Danke. Gruß


----------



## M4tthi4s (6. November 2009)

Üblicherweise startet man das BIOS mit einer F-Taste, also z.B. F1, F2 ...
einfach mal alle 12 ausprobieren.

Oder die ENTF-Taste mal testen, einige Mainboard-Hersteller nutzen diese.


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. November 2009)

Entf und ESC könntens auch sein.
Und bei meinen beiden Notebooks kann man außer Passwort setzen, Zeit und Datum und BOOTreihenfolge auch nix einstellen. 
Ich bezweifle, dass das bei einem Medion anders ist, bei einem Gamer Laptop findet man solche Optionen schon eher.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2009)

steht direkt am anfang nix? irgendwas mit "press <taste> to enter setup" ?


----------



## Grilgan (6. November 2009)

M4tthi4s schrieb:


> Üblicherweise startet man das BIOS mit einer F-Taste, also z.B. F1, F2 ...
> einfach mal alle 12 ausprobieren.
> 
> Oder die ENTF-Taste mal testen, einige Mainboard-Hersteller nutzen diese.


 
Entf geht auch nich. Hab ich schon probiert. Die 12 Tasten probier ich gleich mal aus 



Herbboy schrieb:


> steht direkt am anfang nix? irgendwas mit "press <taste> to enter setup" ?




Doch doch, am Anfang steht (nicht wortgenau, aber so ungefähr):
Press F2 for System Utilities, F9 for Select Boot Device


----------



## Sesfontain (6. November 2009)

Dann kommst du mit F2 ins Bios
Dass das Bios recht eingeschränkt ist ,liegt am Hersteller..
OEM Notebboks sind oft gelockt ,was OC/Spannungseinstellungen betrifft


----------



## Grilgan (6. November 2009)

Okay, danke.

Hab nochmal alles im Bios durchgeguckt, aber leider nichts


----------



## theLamer (7. November 2009)

> Es sei denn, in diesem BIOS wird nicht einmal Voltage, CPU, QPI oder so erwähnt


QPI beim Core2 Duo T5250 ? Eher nicht

Was willst di beim Notebook erwarten? Das dir der Verkäufer die Freiheit einräumt, das Notebook durch Übertaktung zu zerstören? Wohl eher nicht... wie Sesfontain schon sagt: OEM-Notebooks sind oft gelockt, was aus Herstellersicht druchaus sinnvoll ist, aus Anwerdersicht nicht immer.


----------

